# moving hatchngs to a largger container??



## john_jb1 (Sep 12, 2007)

hey guys! About 2-3 weeks ag i bought a African ooth from Ian. And it hatched today!! Woo! I estimate about 50 but that's only a rough guess. I got them into their bigger cage (wow that was hard!) and i was thinking how do you guys do it?! Do you have a technique or something? I can tell separating them is going to be fun!! It's going to be harder then picking up at 20ft snake!

thanks

-john-


----------



## mrblue (Sep 12, 2007)

no real technique, although i do find it helps if you do it all on some kind of clean, flat, even surface. if you lay a big white sheet down it helps because you can spot escapees quickly and easily and even if they do escape, it will take them ages to run off of the sheet. if they are still on it, you can still corral them in.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 12, 2007)

Before when i hatched a chinese ooth it took me just under an hour to transport all of them :? , man they are fast


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks! i know!! If they ran any faster they would set a fire track behind them!!

Mr blue:

I will try that, i got a Giant Asian ooth from Yen the other day, its huge! I will try that and any other people have got?

thanks guys  !

-john-


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi John, I usually have my husband help me, it's too hard to do alone, he has big hands and fingers, but is very gentle,

it comes from handling glass for 30 years, (and of course me)! :lol: 

Only thing is he does not take pictures, I make him stand by and catch all the runaways:}.

I use a white tray with sides, this came from an underthebed sweater container, it was inside of it for small things.

I get setup with everything I need, the babies, their new home and my ever trusty Bamboo Screwer! (I noticed Nick is selling them on his site)

I have always used a bamboo screwer (10-12") to work with my Mantis. It is like a lion tamers whip. I move them with the screwer all the time,

I use it for ff catching (they crawl out of ff container onto it to their doom) and chasing crickets around their containers to get the

mantis attention if they happen to not notice dinner! It is the greatest thing for babies, It is light (weight) and rough (for bugs to grab).

So # 1 is the setup with everything ready...even hubby!







#2 is taking off the lid of their current home, notice I am picking them

off the inside of the lid, these have to come off first, unless an

escapee is on the rim.






#3 is catching the ones running up and out onto the rim, notice them on the bamboo and on my thumb!






#4 is removing the excelsior and the ones on it all in one move.






#5 is catching any remaining nymphs hiding inside old container. and tapping it on the rim to make them fall inside. (careful you don't hit

one in the head)! Notice the one on rim under bamboo.






And #6 is a quick mist and some ff and putting out the closed sign!






Of course as always, this is how I do it, it was easy tongiht for some reason, maybe they did not want to be in pictures! It is fun, and sometimes I just stand there when they get out all over the place

and say "Good Lord" Help!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 12, 2007)

very impressive and informitive hibiscus!! Than kyou tho it wasnt intended for me directly...

and do you mena _skewer_???


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome! Still looks difficult but I don't know how else to do it.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool, but look at all of those "surgical" instruments in the background. :shock:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 12, 2007)

They come in handy when you need to pinch something and cannot continue to hold it,

these are available at any emergency room, they let you leave

with em, due to they are not reuseable! yea I ment skewers! Thanks


----------



## Precious (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice set up Hibiscus!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

Great step by step pics!! is that ghost mantis hatchling Rebecca? I didn't see your hubby in those pic, so you need him for photo taking only? :wink:

I recently moved hundreds of shield mantis nymphs into a cube foot net cage, it was a nightmare!! the way these "roadrunner" trying to escape as if like last one is the rotten egg!! thank god i have extra pair of hand (my 10-yr old boy)!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 13, 2007)

I love your room! Very clean &amp; healthy environment for your mantis, Just the way I like it.  Through not the easiest thing to do. I love the way you are putting live twigs &amp; leaves in for your mantis.


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 13, 2007)

Tonight 5 species hatched out! I start ooths in 8,12,16, 24, or 32 ounce insect cups to conserve room. Three ooths were glued to the lids of 32 ounce,4.75 ounce insect cup containers, 1 was a 12 ounce, 1 was a 8 ounce, all glued to the lids. The African and Budwing needed LOTS more room, so I carefully peeled those ooths off the 4.75 ounce lids and glued them on to a 6.75 inch Mantis Nursery. Then I put the fine excelsior with all the nymphs on it from the 32 ounce insect cup into the Nursery. The bamboo skewer took care of the strays. All you do is place the skewer under the mantis from the front or side, and they crawl on it.

The other 4.75 inch hatching species were smaller, so once I see if they hatch warrants a switch to a larger container, I will do a mass moving party. I try not to move them to individual containers until I have to as it costs a bundle of time.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2007)

Nick, I HEARD that!

Yen, No he gets to catch escapees too! ha ha that's all you get to know!

MikhailDinos, it would be a lot easier if you were here to help! I only use the pine with the babies, it is easy to rinse off

and makes a good side hanging hiding place. It is pretty strong so I only replace it when I have to, plus I get to smell the

fresh pine scent when I cut it!

Ogiga, it is difficult which is why sometimes I just stand still and let them hear me scream! ha ha ha


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks allot guys!! -asdsdf, I did notice the surgical instruments in the back ground!

hibiscusmile- thanks allot for the very detailed help, really did help!! I havn't got a "hubby" but I have a friend round ready to panic!

MantisPlace - congratulations on the hatchings!!

-john-


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2007)

> Tonight 5 species hatched out! I start ooths in 8,12,16, 24, or 32 ounce insect cups to conserve room. Three ooths were glued to the lids of 32 ounce,4.75 ounce insect cup containers, 1 was a 12 ounce, 1 was a 8 ounce, all glued to the lids. The African and Budwing needed LOTS more room, so I carefully peeled those ooths off the 4.75 ounce lids and glued them on to a 6.75 inch Mantis Nursery. Then I put the fine excelsior with all the nymphs on it from the 32 ounce insect cup into the Nursery. The bamboo skewer took care of the strays. All you do is place the skewer under the mantis from the front or side, and they crawl on it.The other 4.75 inch hatching species were smaller, so once I see if they hatch warrants a switch to a larger container, I will do a mass moving party. I try not to move them to individual containers until I have to as it costs a bundle of time.
> 
> CHEERS!!!
> 
> ...


Nick, you have a busy weekend coming up on ya


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I sent them all to you Yen-Master, I will receive them back @L3!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: 

Ok deal!! then i will send you the rest of my mantis and you can send it back to me when they turn adult Nick :wink:


----------

